

AllThingsD parting ways with Dow Jones - nikunjk
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2013/09/19/allthingsd-parting-ways-with-dow-jones/#!

======
jwheeler79
Probably explains why they never put any love into the allthingsd app for ipad

